# SilverFlame Broadheads 100gr.



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, I know....I got weak.

Since I got several private messages the last weeks asking for a SilverFlame broadhead in 100gr., I can tell you now officially that it will be real for late spring 2006, maybe earlier (depends on my steel provider).

The sketches below come very close to how the bh will look like.

It will be slightly shorter than the 125gr. and offering a blade thickness of 0.055" (1.4mm).
The cutting diameter is 1 1/8"+ (29mm).

The laser cut blade is made out of the same 440B stainless steel as to be found on all SilverFlame broadheads. 

Hardened to 55-57HRC, sub-zero quenched, rotary ground and bead blasted for a smooth surface, beveled in a CNC wet grinding process and finally stroped on leather in a two step process.

I guarantee a shaving sharpness even after 50 shots in your foam broadhead target. The blade is fixed by stainless steel Torx screws in a hardened Al 7075 T7 ferrule which got a 1.5 higher tensile strength than average construction steel. 

The anodizing will be in a different color than black to avoid confusions with the 125gr.
Probably titanium-like color.

The ferrule tips are very slightly crimped (as on all SilverFlames), thus holding the blade like a clamp. That avoids that any kind of tissue or hairs can slip between blade and ferrule during its path through the animal.
The manufacturing tolerance of the blade/ferrule attachment is 0.02mm or 0.0008".

Each single broadhead gets assembled, finally stroped and spin checked by myself. 
If you ever see a reason for a complaint, I will take care of it.

The head is engineered for a total weight of 102 - 103gr.. That tad of more weight won't effect the point of impact and ensures the 100gr. and stability after dozens of resharpenings.

Btw, GERMAN KINETICS is now a proud sponsor of this forum.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

*Ooops*

I almost forgot to mention that I either take care of the needs of our tradbow fellas who asked for an unvented heavy bh.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

You are amazing Markus ! No doubt all the quality you have had with the other SF's will be in the newer ones. Nicely done and best wishes my friend!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh I almost forgot, thanx for being an AT sponsor. :beer:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you Jerry!!

Vince aka "vpier" will take care of any orders from North America at

www.GermanKineticsUSA.com



There is still the option to order directly at the factory for the case Vince runs out of bhs and you are in a hurry.

www.german-kinetics.com


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I have yet to take the plunge and buy these heads.

I seriously think I will buy 3 of them and put them in a glass case just to look at. They are truly works of art! 

Dugga Boy, I am going to send you a PM with some silly questions.:wink:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Big Country said:


> I seriously think I will buy 3 of them and put them in a glass case just to look at.


Put at least one of them through a nice buck and mount it next to the glass case. 

Heck, they are made to hunt with. 
_


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Markus,
Have you ever thought to come up with a practice broadhead, so that a person doesn't have to mess with the broadhead he intends to hunt with.
The fact that they're pretty darn expensive for a pack of three doesn't lend itself for someone to buy extras for practicing.
Something to consider :wink:


----------



## bow4life (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank You, Sir. My arrows will carry 100 grain Silver Flames this season.:thumbs_up


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

That is one nice looking broadhead.

Is the Silver Flame quiet in flight? Some vented blade heads have a distinct "hiss" as they travel downrange.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Timboj,
They are very quiet in flight.

Vince


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

*Waiting list for the 100's.*

I have a waiting list for the 100's. If you want to be on the list just PM me and let know and how many. The list is starting to get big.

Vince


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hit-em said:


> Markus,
> Have you ever thought to come up with a practice broadhead, so that a person doesn't have to mess with the broadhead he intends to hunt with.
> The fact that they're pretty darn expensive for a pack of three doesn't lend itself for someone to buy extras for practicing.
> Something to consider :wink:


Yes, I have and the inquiry for a practice broadhead comes in frequently.

Actually such a head would offer no benefit for the customer. The blade does 75% of the total broadhead costs and carries the biggest part of the weight.

A practice blade would had to go through the whole expensive manufacturing process, thus comes out at the same price.

So far, all of my customers confirmed a point of impact identical to their fieldpoints, so there is no extensive broadhead practice needed.
Just get your fieldpoints to a tight group and do some shots with the bhs afterwards for doublechecking. 
Your arms will get tired before the SilverFlames will get dull in a broadhead foam target.

timboj,
I received several reviews about a sound during flight. Some guys hear nothing, some do. 
My guess would be that it might depend on how clean and straight the arrow leaves the bow and on arrow speed of course.
Since the sound of the bow reaches the ear of the animal three times faster than the fastest arrow, I don't care much about the "hiss of death".

Picture below was sent to me by a customer from Austria who wanted to test the fieldpoint accuracy. He thought it would save his arrow if he shoots the broadhead first. (This is a 150gr. pre-production head)


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

You can already go ahead and sign me up for some. Hot dang!!!! Silverflames in 100gr.....that's freakin' awesome Markus!! Danke sehr!!!


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

spobow said:


> You can already go ahead and sign me up for some. Hot dang!!!! Silverflames in 100gr.....that's freakin' awesome Markus!! Danke sehr!!!


How many would like?


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

My set up last year was shooting a 423 grain arrow around 290fps. I did not hear a whistling sound.


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Silver Flame - Cannot go wrong*

I've been using the Silver Flames for a couple of years. I use them on heavy game at speeds of about 258 fps. Fly like field points (I have a home made field point for the specific weight). Make no noise.

Well done Markus. Always great to use the broadhead. Now I just need some 165 gr and 180 gr field points.

Juan


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Juan,

it's great you joined the AT boards.

I'm looking forward to hunt South Africa again in August this year.

There are 175gr. fieldpoints available which match quite good with the 180gr. out to 50 yards.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=10&s=71&p=99&i=CF511

To make it super exact one can add a 5gr. brass washer.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=10&s=47&p=0&i=5208X


Markus


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

are the 210 ava. now?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Zen, 
I had only made 30 of these heads for testing and because of a special order.
However they will be available at the same time as the 100gr.


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

Guys, I have several of these heads in different weights. This is undeniably the absolute best & toughest head on earth. You want penetration, accuracy and a head that will go through any part of bone material in an elks body, this is the head. Too, the sharpness is unreal, it also maintains it's blade sharpness beyond any head I've ever shot. I've got well over a 700 shots into both foam & the plastic filled bag targets & it will still shave hair! Never seen another head even come close to this!!

I've never heard any whistling in the 125s or 150s that I have. Out to 40-50 yards these 2 heads don't drop off more than 2 to 2 1/2" & that's a 25grn difference!!

I've taken 5 whitetails & 18 mulie bucks in as many years with aprox. 15 different heads. Last years mulie was taken at 53 yds, the arrow tipped with a 150grn Silver Flame whistled through this buck like hot butter. The buck ran sideways a spell then turned & ran straight at me for a second, stopped looked at me and tipped over. He ran a total of 38yds after impact. I never found the arrow in an hours search!! That was the quickest & shortest run I've ever seen with a lung hit deer out of all the heads I've used.

The price of these heads is nothing in compared to the quality you get. You want the best in two blade construction, Markus has it!!! Keep up the good work!!!----ElkNut1


----------



## Bow Snyper (Jan 11, 2006)

These sound excellent!!! Cant wait til mine come in.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

way cool man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*hehehe...*

Markus... you sell out!:wink: :zip: 

Awesome! I gotta get me some this year.... over the summer maybe. Tough decision between the 100's and the 125's.... I'll probably go with the 125's though.

When are you gonna make some S30V blades and get rid of the 440B JUNK? :wink: :embara: 

-ZA


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I can hardly wait.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I can hardly wait.


You'll be the first in the U.S. to get the 100's, besides myself.:tongue:


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*My order..*

I'll take 1 pack of 3 silver flames in 100's. Let me know the cost of these broadheads.

Now the question is Marcus...when are you going to make the glue on models for cedar arrows? I am going traditional this year with a osage longbow, cedar arrows and (gulp--hopefully) glue on sliver flames.:secret: 

At least that is what I would like to...I don't want to have to buy two sets of these bad boys.

Paul

hey viper can you call me...you have a pm


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Silver Flames for me!*

Hello Guys;

I can’t say enough good things about the “Silver Flame” broadheads. 

As an avid Elk hunter, I’ve managed to take quite a few Elk over the years, using a pretty fair, inexpensive stamped broadhead. But, I’ve always kept my eye out for something I couldn’t quite describe, but knew I wanted, that is until I discovered “Silver Flame” broadheads. 

These things, in addition to being simply the best made broadhead on the market, are indescribably sharp, and when you do dull them (believe me, it takes a while to do this) the edge can be brought back to a razors edge with little effort. As for the arrow “hiss” I see mentioned here, there is simply none of that. 

Much like a forged knife, these are forged broadheads, as a matter of fact; these are the only forged broadheads on the market that I’m aware of. Of course, when you think of forged, you probably think of custom knives. And, when you get right down to it, that’s essentially what each of these broadheads are, a small custom knife.

These heads are utterly dependable, if you are in the kill zone, you can figure on bringing home the meat! Although I didn’t manage to bring home an Elk this year, I have killed 4 Hogs with these heads, three with the 125 gr SF head, and one with a 150 gr head. 

The one key thing you will have to keep in mind when using Silver Flame broadheads, is Pass Thru’s, because you are going to get them using SF heads. Personally, I like an easily followed blood trail, but when using Silver Flame broadheads, I’ve watched each of these Pigs fall within yards of where they were hit. One of the Pigs simply jumped at the impact, spun around, sniffed his side, then sniffed at the arrow in the ground, teetered, fell and kicked. In other words, never knew he was hit. To me, it looked like he was looking for what “Stung” him.

Do yourself a big favor, try these broadheads! They are unlike any other broadhead you’ve ever used.

Richard


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> When are you gonna make some S30V blades and get rid of the 440B JUNK? :wink: :embara:
> 
> -ZA


If you pay $50.00 per head, no problem.
No benefit also. 
Heat treatment is much more important than alloy.
Actually it's not 100% AISI 440B. It's a slightly modified german recipe.

Newhunter1,
no glue-ons from me, sorry.
I love wood for thousands of things you can make out of it but my opinion about wood and arrows is a bit....., let's say, "unpopular".

If it has to be wood, I would suggest a glue-on adapter like this 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=10&s=47&p=0&i=4364X


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*heheheh...*

I'm just ragging you, engineer style!

I just got an S30V knife and all I gotta say is WOW!

Anyways, one of the big beefs with my "previous" broadhead was it's inability to take, but mainly maintain a sharp edge on the blades, thus I won't be using them again. I have 440B knives and can throw wicked edges on them, no sweat, so your heads would be perfect. 

I'm also thinking about doing a little whitetail hunting next year with the new longbow and will probably use your heads.... just gotta figure out my arrow spine/head weight combo when the bow gets here.

Well.... since the American market broke you down on the 100 grn. head you swore off for years, how long is it going to take for you to break down and do a "German Kinetics" three or four blade design? Don't give me that "I see no use" garbage..... since you are already weak in the knees, we might as well keep beating on you and get what we want! :tongue: :beer: :beer: 

-ZA





Dugga Boy said:


> If you pay $50.00 per head, no problem.
> No benefit also.
> Heat treatment is much more important than alloy.
> Actually it's not 100% AISI 440B. It's a slightly modified german recipe.
> ...


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Meatco1 said:


> Much like a forged knife, these are forged broadheads, as a matter of fact; these are the only forged broadheads on the market that I’m aware of. Of course, when you think of forged, you probably think of custom knives. An, when you get right down to it, that’s essentially what each of these broadheads are, at small custom knife.


Just to clear up a bit.
The blades are not forged with a hammer. They got laser cut out of a tool steel board which got roll forged in a rolling mill at different steps to gain a higher density and stronger structure.


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

> The blades are not forged with a hammer. They got laser cut out of a tool steel board which got roll forged in a rolling mill at different steps to gain a higher density and stronger structure.


Even BETTER!!


Richard


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> Well.... since the American market broke you down on the 100 grn. head you swore off for years, how long is it going to take for you to break down and do a "German Kinetics" three or four blade design? Don't give me that "I see no use" garbage..... since you are already weak in the knees, we might as well keep beating on you and get what we want! :tongue: :beer: :beer:
> -ZA


Hey, gimme a break. Sneer at somebody else.

The development of the 100gr. was actually a favour for a friend.

I don't see a multiblader I could do much better than some of the ones which are already on the market. Waste of time for me.
I need each and every free minute to make bhs and I see the day coming when my boss kicks my butt for spending so much time with that.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*How Long?*

Any Idea how long before we might see the 100 grain heads?
I want some...
Tom


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

T-LaBee said:


> Any Idea how long before we might see the 100 grain heads?
> I want some...
> Tom


I do my very best to get them ready until May.

Thanks for your interest and patience.

Vpier or myself will make an extra announcement as soon as they are ready for shipping.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yea, right. How many 3 or 4 bladers out there have quality 440 stainless blades? I bet you could have said the same thing about 2-blade heads before the silver flame, but lucky for us you didn't! Come on.... do some brain storming and give us a 3 blader or a 4 blader! Us American consumers are very needy you know!:wink: :beer: 

-ZA



Dugga Boy said:


> I don't see a multiblader I could do much better than some of the ones which are already on the market. Waste of time for me.
> I need each and every free minute to make bhs and I see the day coming when my boss kicks my butt for spending so much time with that.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA,
playing with the weight is one thing, changing the whole concept another.

Why should I squeeze my little brain for a concept I'm not fond to?
Because of (maybe) a few more drops of blood on the ground?
...or market share? For both I couldn't care less.
I would make a clown out of myself.

I love useful tools, the fun making them and the great feedbacks.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*heheheh....*

Get to work on our new head..... CLOWN! 

-ZA





Dugga Boy said:


> I would make a clown out of myself.
> QUOTE]


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks.
Very kind.


----------



## Bow Snyper (Jan 11, 2006)

Any updates as far as shipping dates? thanks


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*Cant Wait!!!!!*

i should be on the list with VPIER. Cant wait to stick an elk with one.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Bow Snyper said:


> Any updates as far as shipping dates? thanks


Crossing my finger for around mid May.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

ZA you keep messing with Dugga Boy and someone with a MP5 might show up on your doorstep and teach you manners while you dance to the tune of nine millimeter projectiles striking the ground all around and under your feet. Now back to the concentration camp with you. Sorry about him Dugga Boy, some of us Americans are actually polite. Don't pay any attention to the pushy impolite ones.:wink: 
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I expect the blades in the first week of May.

The ferrules currently get anodized.
Will be a new hard-coat with 50HRC+.
Telling more about that in an extra announcement as soon as the bhs are ready.


----------



## Bow Snyper (Jan 11, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm assuming they will be available in the next couple of weeks. 

It won't be long now.

Richard


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Meatco1 said:


> I'm assuming they will be available in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> It won't be long now.
> 
> Richard


We had a slight delay. Looks like 3 weeks. Markus is a one man show. He is putting 15 hours plus a day trying to get these out because of me.:embara:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Blades and ferrules are ready. I only received a few blades last week.
The big bunch was sent out on friday, so I assume they will be at my door tomorrow.
Everything is prepared. I expect to get the first 150packs to Vpier within the next 6 days. Shipping time to Colorado is about 8-12days.

We will let you know as soon as they are in the US.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

PM sent vpier and DuggaBoy.....
I will definitely be trying these when they become available.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nowadays I got my 100 grain SilverFlame Broadheads. They are really good in sharpness and quality. I won 7 fts more speed from 285 fts to 292 fts without loosing accuracy. Now the trophies can come in Namibia next week.
Thanks Dugga Boy great job.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Danke. Nu isses raus, was noch keiner wissen sollte.
Jetzt kriegt mein US-Händler Stress.

Fellas,
the heads will get shipped to vpier next week.

Thanks
Markus


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

Right On,
I was just about to ask when these were coming when I found this thread. I can hardly wait to see these in person.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

are the 210's going out next week as well??


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

rogbo said:


> are the 210's going out next week as well??


Yep!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I cant wait to try them!!!
hey vpier how far down on the list am I.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Vpier is on a holiday and will be back on Monday.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Riverghost said:


> I cant wait to try them!!!
> hey vpier how far down on the list am I.


Sorry about the delay in repsonding. I was in northern MN for the weekend.
Your pretty far down the list but I ordered enough.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

For those who wondered about caracal's post, I have to add that he is from Germany and can pick up the heads personally.
He ordered the heads months ago and needed them for an African hunt next week.

It's not Vpier's fault!

There are just more orders I have to take care of than the orders from the US.

Thank you for your patience.

Markus


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

We are waiting willingly Dugga Boy :wink: :tongue: 
We know you are busy and are doing the best you can with getting them out.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

fasst said:


> We are waiting willingly Dugga Boy :wink: :tongue:
> We know you are busy and are doing the best you can with getting them out.


Thank you!

Oh yes, I do.
Tomorrow I will get a new polishing machine for a faster and even better blade finish.
I also found a new stroping compound which harmonizes perfectly with the structure of the steel thus the edges even get a tad sharper than before.

Back to work.

_


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Any updates on the 100's this is worse than waiting on Christmas.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

First order is on the way to the US already.


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone recieved these yet? What do you think??????


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

razortec 0001 said:


> Anyone recieved these yet? What do you think??????


Other than the European guys, I sure hope not because I'd get lynched.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

Any word on when they'll be shipped to those who are on the list? :wink: 
Thanks Markus and Vpier for all your hard work in making the heads and getting them to us! appreciate it,
Craig
P.S. vpier, I'm on the list under [email protected]


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I shipped a lot of 100packs two weeks ago and I don't understand why they are not on Vpier's door already. They must come in very soon.

The next lot is almost ready to ship and will be sent out next week.
Including the heavier heads (125 - 210gr.) as well.

I apologize for the delay but my back surgery kept me away from the workshop for some days.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

BTW, I'm on the list for the 210gr., not the 100gr. I believe I'm number 3 on the list for the 210s.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

Hows your back doing Markus? what was the problem? I wish you a safe and successful recovery. would it be quite safe to say the 210s will get to me by mid-august? thanx


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you!
I had a micro-surgery, removing a piece of one disc or better the core of the disc which caused pressure on the nerves. Had a big surgery 10 years ago, now the other discs are starting making trouble.
I have to take care about how to move and can't lift heavy weights but that won't keep me from assembling broadheads.
Your 210s will go out to Vince next week, promised!


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

Markus,

Sorry to hear about your back, having a messed up back is the pits.

When these blades need to be "touched-up" how do you recomend doing it? What angle are the edges ground at?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

firemedic5586 said:


> When these blades need to be "touched-up" how do you recomend doing it? What angle are the edges ground at?


I have some info on the website:
http://www.german-kinetics.com/html/resharpening.html

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Markus... Hey buddy... sorry to hear about your back. Get well soon and don't push yourself too hard during recovery. Hopefully, the surgery won't keep you away from ..... :darkbeer: :beer: :beer: 

I'm sure that everyone will be thrilled with your heads when they get them. Keep up the good work my friend.:thumbs_up 

Drop me a PM sometime and let me know how you are doing.:thumb:


-Patrick


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in responding. Been out all day.I hope the 1st shipment arrives beginning this coming week.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have a supplier for these in Aus (Australia not Austria) ?


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

johnno said:


> Do you have a supplier for these in Aus (Australia not Austria) ?


Not at this time but both Markus and I have no problems shipping overseas. Markus has sent heads to Iraq so Australia would not be a problem.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

*Update*

My order is arriving in three parts due to customs. The 1st part has arrived today. Its 100pks of the 100gr but I can only fill 1/3 on the list. I will be contacting people on the list either by phone or pm's starting late this afternoon.The next part should be about a week or so behind. If I havent contacted you by the end of this week you were not the list for the 1st 100 pks. Sorry for the delays. Everyone should easily get what they need long before fall elk/deer season.

Now about these heads.

I can only saw AWESOME! After being around the SIlverFlames I didn't think I could be any more impressed but my goodness these are deadly heads. The other batches in the past were the sharpest blades on the market but his new batch is even sharper. I didn't think you could make the SF's sharper but Markus did it. The SilverFlame defines what "scary sharp" is. These smaller heads should be a penetrating "son of a gun". I cant wait for elk season!

I'm in awe of Markus.:hail: :hail: 

I'm very proud to be a business partner of Markus and have my name associated with the finest broadhead on this planet.:cheer2:


----------



## pyvirgin (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks again vpier for the info and cant wait for the 100's and 125's


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome news Vpier! I can't wait to try them out....and will post a review on what I think of them, but they do sound great.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet! let me know when the 210s get here! thanks,
Craig


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Can you post whose orders are getting filled first so as to save on pm':darkbeer: s


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

razortec 0001 said:


> Can you post whose orders are getting filled first so as to save on pm':darkbeer: s


 Man I was afraid of someone asking me to do that. I'll try but Ive got close to 300 people on my list and I'm a one man show. Between answering the phone, calling people, PMing, answering Pm's, emailing, answering email, processing orders, boxing orders, printing out postage and labels I'm drowning.:whip::juggle::faint:


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm glad to see these pieces being shipped and finding their way to customers. 
I can't wait to hear the reviews from the buyers.
And, I can't wait to order some of my own.:hungry: :whoo: 

These broadheads are gorgeous. Absolutely stellar works of the metal worker's art.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*Mine are on the way........*

i pray they fly like my field points...i really want to shoot an elk with them.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

geriggs said:


> i pray they fly like my field points...i really want to shoot an elk with them.


If your bow is tuned and arrows are correct then you should have no problems. If your not happy with them just give me call for a full refund.

Vince


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

geriggs said:


> i pray they fly like my field points...i really want to shoot an elk with them.


I don't know if they fly like FPs. 

All I know that they hit the same spot.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> I don't know if they fly like FPs.
> 
> All I know that they hit the same spot.


I didnt think you had time for AT:tongue: :wink:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

vpier said:


> I didnt think you had time for AT:tongue: :wink:


That's why the reply was short.

AT is running nearby while assembling heads. 
Since I'm a mod, I'm obliged to keep the Germans from fooling around too much.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

They fly like FPs.
here a picture from last week in Namibia.
They work pretty good, you can all ask the boar.:wink: 

View attachment 157609


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I paid Vince today for mine. Should have them within a few days...can't wait.

YEEEEEHAAAAAWWWW!!!!



TEXAS


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

caracal said:


> They fly like FPs.
> here a picture from last week in Namibia.
> They work pretty good, you can all ask the boar.:wink:
> 
> View attachment 157609


Very nice! That will be Markus and I next summer and I cant wait!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine will be in a few days I can't wait to shave some of the hair on my arms with them :tongue:


----------



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

Got mine coming cant wait until Elk season. The 125's flew great for me, I hope the 100's fly just as good


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*Well..............*

......i would love to ask the boar what he thinks of the BH but you killed him. thanks alot.!!!!!!!!

im sure they will fly fine. i have adapters for the Axis 300s, they shoot better than my 340s. even if i have to adjust a little bit i will find a way to shoot these puppies. I know my nitrons fly perfect but my crossfires and stingers were about 4 in to the right.... we will see.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

geriggs said:


> ......i would love to ask the boar what he thinks of the BH but you killed him. thanks alot.!!!!!!!!
> 
> im sure they will fly fine. i have adapters for the Axis 300s, they shoot better than my 340s. even if i have to adjust a little bit i will find a way to shoot these puppies. I know my nitrons fly perfect but my crossfires and stingers were about 4 in to the right.... we will see.


Have you gotten them today?


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*ummmmmmmm*

dont tell nobody......im still at work. i will check when i get home. i hope so. im hoping i can change my signature to read 100 gr SILVER FLAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*I Got Em!!!*

woohooooo they look slick. will shoot tonight or tomorrow.

scary sharp.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

let me know when them 210s get in....I'm anxious to see how they work! :rant: :whip: get to work!! LOL JK, thanks for all you guys' hard work to get these heads to us!!!


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*they fly great.*

so i just shot the 100s today and they fly great. i was shooting 2-3 in groups with FPs out to 60 yrds and i had a little wind to deal with. im getting 3 more hopefully. i wont shoot deer with these but im going to shoot some elk with them. i wll save the nitrons for deer.

after 8-10 shots thru my block they still shave the hair off my arm with no prob. love this head. thanks vince and markus. my friends think im crazy for paying that much for BHs but i dont care. i dont want to chance anything with elk.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

why not shoot deer with them...............

walleye rev


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*because these are expensive*

i only have three right now and im trying to get some more but at 20 bucks a pop i dont want it to go through the deer and into the next county. i bought them for elk. i have stingers and nitrons for deer. they are good broadheads and will work fine but if i lose the arrow i wont feel as bad. if i thought it was legal i would use lumenocks just to make sure i found my arrow (not legal in CO). your talking 27 bucks everytime i shoot an arrow with a silver flame. I really dont want to lose one.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Got Mine!!

They are the sharpest head out there. In fact I only have handled 1 item that is sharper(of same build style) And that would be a guletine blade an a paper cutter.

I bet if I tried I could split a hair.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Got my 100 grain silver flames in yesterday.These things are everything you have ever heard about them.They all spun perfectly on my arrows.Today I took one outside and shot it along side a field tipped arrow to see how well they would group;and well,the below photo shows just how well they do.My arrows are 250 Carbon Express Maxima hunters,fletched with blazer vanes for a total weight of 366 grains.I shot them from my Pearson Edge 70lbs @29" with a chronoed arrow speed of 286 fps.The shots were taken at 30 yards.Just figured I'd show how good these things fly.


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

*100 gr Silverflames*

Got mine today, thanks! They are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

geriggs said:


> if i thought it was legal i would use lumenocks just to make sure i found my arrow (not legal in CO).


Use reflective wraps or those little transmitter thingies?


----------



## bow4life (Oct 4, 2004)

Got my 100 grain SF's today. Absolutely beautiful broadheads. As sharp or sharper than any head I've ever touched and obviously beefier than many. Flight at 30 yards was right alongside fieldpoints consistently. After 6 shots into my Rinehart they're still shaving sharp. Markus, Vince, thank you.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

:hail: :hail: How them 210s comin'? sorry to keep on askin'! :deadhorse: LOL thanks 
Craig


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Craig,
I shipped a big box containing mainly 100 & 210, and some 125, 150, 180 bhs to Vince on Monday this week.

To keep the shipping costs at rate which doesn't force Vince to increase the prices, the orders go by aircraft to NY but to Colorado by truck.

It takes approx. 12 days from our post office to his door if everything goes fine. Surely your 210s are already somewhere in the US.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I got my 100's today. Moose season starts in 3 weeks


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

NECRO-POST!

Where are the blood trails pics?
How were the blood trails and/or entrance exit wounds.

I can not wait until fall.
I may not ever own a Porsche, but I now have a pack of SilverFlame's.
They are just as beautiful to me. Works of art.

Still trying to decide what to get to round out my collection.
Spitfire (mech), SilverFlame (2blade), Montec (3 Blade), and.....


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

This 8 pt.dropped within 30 yards after the shot,so I didn't need to follow any blood trail;however the blood trail was just starting to get good a few yards before the buck tipped over.Exit and entrance wounds were a nice wide two blade (obviously) slice.The arrow burried about 14" into the ground after the pass through.The blade was still in perfect condition.These are some outstanding broadheads.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but are the 100 grain SF's still available?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Super 91 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are the 100 grain SF's still available?


http://www.germankineticsusa.com/gekisi10coso.html


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Super 91 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are the 100 grain SF's still available?


Yes but we cant keep up with the demand. My two large order of heads should arrive in 3-weeks and the other 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Super 91 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are the 100 grain SF's still available?


I will ship two larger orders to Vpier at the end of this week, so he will be stocked up at the end of july.


----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Markus , 

I tried to PM you but it doesn't show where I can ? I guess you pulled that ability because you were getting bombarded by Pm's ? Hope all is well ....

Richard


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi there,

sorry for disabling the PM option. Just couldn't find any kind of auto-responder on AT.
I was in South Africa for 3 weeks and just returned today.

Unfortuntately one guy in the DHL export department made a mistake with my parcels to Vince and they bounced back to me a few days after I went off for Africa.

I phoned a lot today and kicked some butts at the customs. Anyway, I will ship them again tomorrow and hope I will get the double paid shipping costs back from DHL. I don't want to wait until DHL sorts everything out because to many folks already waited too long for the heads.

If that wouldn't be enough: Two other oversea orders are missing.

Heck, the recreation of 3 weeks is gone in one day.

Back to work

Markus


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for disabling the PM option. Just couldn't find any kind of auto-responder on AT.
> I was in South Africa for 3 weeks and just returned today.
> ...


Welcome back!:wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Post up some pictures of your African adventure!!!! I can't wait to see them!! Welcome back buddy!

-ZA



Dugga Boy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for disabling the PM option. Just couldn't find any kind of auto-responder on AT.
> I was in South Africa for 3 weeks and just returned today.
> ...


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Heard these things are wicked..


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

ZA206 said:


> Post up some pictures of your African adventure!!!! I can't wait to see them!! Welcome back buddy!
> 
> -ZA


ZA,

Markus posted them on this thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=5067767#post5067767


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Any Silverflame game success pictures for 2008?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Shaman said:


> Any Silverflame game success pictures for 2008?


Here a mail I received 4 weeks ago from Texas:

_Just wanted to say Thank You! 

My wife started bow hunting a little over a year ago. She shot 4 hogs
since then and had not been able to find any of them. All had good shot
placement but we found very minimal blood. She was very frustrated and
was beginning to talk about giving it up.
A friend gave me a Silver Flame 100Gr to try recently. I decided to let
her use it to try and put a hog down with. This past weekend she got her
chance. She made a great shot on a great Boar. Although she was only
pulling 42 pounds the damage was devastating. The entrance and exit
wounds were both huge and he left a great blood trail. The kill really
restored her confidence! Thank You for a great product!

Danny_



















DB


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

These heads are the most amazing heads I've ever owned. Not only are they as accurate as any head on the market, but they are the sharpest, and stay the sharpest...this head has over 100 shots into foam, and still managed to slice my pinkie open on a slight "brush" as I returned it to the quiver...keep up the good work..


----------

